# יה! מיני! היא אין



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

This is left untranslated in a book i am reading.  I know mini = sexual, and hi = she.  But I don't know the overall flavor of the meaning.


----------



## utopia

it really depends on the context. Do you have the preceding sentences?

It can be translated as - wow, mini (as opposed to maxi skirt), there's nothing like her (regarding how she looks like in this skirt).


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

It's a drawing of an old Hasidic guy gawking at a young girl who is dressed sexy


----------



## utopia

So I guess it somewhat fits the translation.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Oh! so mini here has nothing to do with sex but is short for mini - as in skirt?


----------



## Tamar

מיני = mini skirt

יה!   = just an exlamation. 
מיני! = mini skirt
היא אין  = she's in. It could either mean that she's trendy, it's a little strange, but maybe. Or it could mean that he would let her in somewhere (like in a pub or something like that, or in a clique).

There's need for more context here, I didn't get it, why would an old Hasidic guy be say something like that? What are you reading?


----------



## arowaka

Hi! I am dealing with the same issue. I can provide some background to these sentences, because it's an exercise from the ulpan book _Hebrew from scratch_, in which you're supposed to match the slang expressions with the illustrated characters.

From left to right there's a mother who says "!ממי". Next is a young woman wearing a mini dress who's enjoying an ice-cream and says "!הי". Then there's a little boy (apparantly the son of the first woman) who points to the ice-cream and says "!אימא, ימי, ימי". Next to him is a guy checking out the woman in the mini dress and saying "!יה! מיני! היא אין". Finally, a hasid who's clearly shocked by the lack of zniut, has his eyes covered and murmurs "!אי יי יי".

So the question remains, what's the meaning of the slang expression "יה! מיני! היא אין"?


----------



## Abaye

I don't know why they think it can help learning Hebrew, slang or whatever.


----------



## bazq

LOL, it's so bad it's good.
Yeah, I guess the guy says "Wow, mini-skirt, she's in" (trendy, as Tamar said). 

If you wanna have fun you can have the boy say the sentence above, and the guy say the "Mamma mia, Yummy yummy" one about the young woman


----------



## arowaka

Thanks for your feedback, guys! Gut Shabbos!


----------

